# Steep roads



## Paco Dennis (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## terry123 (Aug 16, 2021)

Someone would have to drive me.  I would be too nervous to try to drive it.


----------



## Madwurth (Aug 16, 2021)

Great photos! They gave me an anxiety attack, but they're great photos.


----------



## Gardenlover (Aug 16, 2021)

Yikes!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2021)

I would have to pry my wife out from under the front seat. See hates bridges..


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 16, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I would have to pry my wife out from under the front seat. See hates bridges..


Me too!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 16, 2021)

The terror of Albany NY!


----------



## Jennina (Aug 16, 2021)

I want to like the pics but I'm scared


----------



## Don M. (Aug 16, 2021)

There are some narrow roads in the mountains of Colorado, and in my younger years, I used to enjoy driving on a couple of them.  Now, I'd probably soil my britches if I tried to do that.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2021)

There's that one in California, (roadway, not bridge)
 that I've seen in pictures and videos, that is very steep, turning,  and amazing.  I don't remember the specific location of it, as I've never been there, but it's a tourist attraction in itself!


----------



## feywon (Aug 16, 2021)

Don M. said:


> There are some narrow roads in the mountains of Colorado, and in my younger years, I used to enjoy driving on a couple of them.  Now, I'd probably soil my britches if I tried to do that.


i've been on some those when we lived in Wyoming, which has some of it's own, as does NM where we are now.  i drove both cab and Senior Transport in Laramie before i got job at local Bank and then at the University.  So i got used to driving (with cab company about once a month we had to take luggage that didn't arrive with people to some small town; or deliver film cans to movie theatre in one) so i got used to driving in all sorts of conditions.  Now they don't bother me as long as there aren't a bunch of idiots on it with me driving too fast for road/weather conditions.  If i have a medical appt in Albuquerque and it looks snow all day i'll reschedule rather than make the hour long drive with fools in high risk conditions.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 16, 2021)

Grampa had to get up kinda early to walk to school



Guess that's the reason they called it *grade* school


----------



## feywon (Aug 16, 2021)

We used to fish near the Sunshine Skyway Bridge between Tampa and St. Pete thile they were building it when i was a kid.  It seemed so huge and steep when we drove over it after it opened but when i went while we were in Florida caring for my Dad (he lived on one of Tampa's canals close to it) it didn't seem so bad. But by then i'd driven in the Rocky Mountains, which dwarf most everything.

Los Alamos is across the Jemez Mountains to east of us. About 20 minutes out from the western entrance to that town you start the descent from top of the ridge.  Beautiful views but only passengers can really look, it is steep and has a few hairpin turns. We usually go maybe once a year because the Bradbury Science Museum there is appealing to science/history geeks like us. Keep waiting for them to reopen one of the historical site places from the mining days before it was a government facility.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> The terror of Albany NY!


that wouldn't be hard for us, we have lots of roads like that in the UK....

The worst roads I've ever driven on are the steep narrow cliff roads in the mountains of  Spain,  (they're everywhere )... and the Alps at Chamonix on the Swiss/Italian/french border .. where they take the Cable cars up the hill because it's so steep... the road is very long , steep and windy. Today they've grown trees, and put crash barriers each side of the road, but years ago there was none of that.. and driving down that road in the snow is everyone's idea of the worst nightmare. ..especially in the dark.. 

I have honestly lost count of the trucks we would see which had gone over the side and were lying 50 feet over the cliff side...


----------



## feywon (Aug 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> that wouldn't be hard for us, we have lots of roads like that in the UK....
> 
> The worst roads I've ever driven on are the steep narrow cliff roads in the mountains of  Spain,  (they're everywhere )... and the Alps at Chamonix on the Swiss/Italian/french border .. where they take the Cable cars up the hill because it's so steep... the road is very long , steep and windy. Today they've grown trees, and put crash barriers each side of the road, but years ago there was none of that.. and driving down that road in the snow is everyone's idea of the worst nightmare. ..especially in the dark..
> 
> I have honestly lost count of the trucks we would see which had gone over the side and were lying 50 feet over the cliff side...


i've seen some of those roads in foreign films when i was in teens and 20s and actually with Netflix and i can watch more modern ones, they are definitely 'white knuckle' drives.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2021)

Why would you ever have a house built  on this road?


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 16, 2021)

This pic reminds me of Grampa's tales




He kept telling me stories of his walks/hikes to school

*'Kid, when I was your age it took me three hours to hike the 12 miles over the mountain to school'*

He quit telling me those stories when I shot back with;

*'Just think, if you'd ran, it'd only have taken an hour'*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Why would you ever have a house built on this road?


Because there's no snow or ice, in that climate?


(This was a humor riddle, right? )


----------



## Jules (Aug 16, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Why would you ever have a house built  on this road?


Is that in New Zealand?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2021)

Jules said:


> Is that in New Zealand?



Yes, it is Jules ..  Baldwin Street   - amazing!

here is the link for more pictures from there .. https://www.youramazingplaces.com/baldwin-street-the-steepest-street-in-the-world/


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 16, 2021)

Paco there's a street in our city that reminds me of the second picture in your OP.  I used to be afraid to drive up it when I first got my license. 
@hollydolly There's a part of the N.J. parkway that reminds me of the picture you posted but I don't think it goes up quite that high.


----------



## Jules (Aug 16, 2021)

@Bonnie, I saw it on House Hunters International.


----------



## timoc (Aug 16, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Why would you ever have a house built  on this road?


*Handy if you worked at the bottom of the hill and you were in a hurry 'cause you were late. *


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 178880


these types of roads are very common in Spain..everywhere you go....


----------



## old medic (Aug 17, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> The terror of Albany NY!


Ive pulled a camper thru that a few times.


----------



## jujube (Aug 17, 2021)

We ended up on some doozies when we were pulling the 38' fifth-wheel around the country. Moccasin Grade up to Groveland, California, will forever be filed in my memory under the classification "Sheer Terror", sub-classification "WE'RE GONNA DIE!!!".


----------

